# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Замена ГРМ — где сделают качественно?

## grmsto

«ГРМ-СТО» - замена ремня ГРМ в городе Минск. Предлагаем услугу для автолюбителей: замена ремня ГРМ в Минске всего за 2-3 часа (редко дольше). Настоятельно советуем воспользоваться помощью профессиональных автослесарей, так как механизм ГРМ расположен в тяжело доступном месте, в связи с чем возникают большие, подчас непреодолимые трудности у тех, кто не имеет опыта подобных авторемонтных операций.

*Адрес:*
220030, РБ, г. Минск, ул. Ленина, 1

*E-MAIL:*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Номера телефонов:*
+375 (44) 575-57-57

*Время работы:*
ПН-СБ 10.00-21.00

*Сайт:*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

